# Type 1 male have lower sperm count?



## Emma225 (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi everyone, i'm new to this forum. 

Me and my partner are trying to conceive. Will his diabetes prevent us from doing so? I have read that it can cause infertility in men/?

Will age affect this also, as he is 41?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jun 13, 2019)

Does it create a lower sperm count? I don't think so to be honest.....

However if control isn't good, the sperm wont be up to the job.......I seen this with my first child......wasn't really in good shape diabetes wise and it took 9 months to conceive....

Erectile function can also be an issue of control isn't good or hasn't been in the past.....

Obviously hes older, but I don't know if that means much for the men, its only really woman that age comes in to it I think....


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 13, 2019)

Agree with novorapidboi.  T1D does not prevent you from having children.  Well it didn't in my case.  I'm not aware of it affecting sperm counts but poor control can cause problems with erectile dysfunction but that's a separate issue from the sperm.


----------



## Emma225 (Jun 13, 2019)

Cheers for the replies. That's a relief.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 15, 2019)

Which fountain of knowledge did you read this Emma. Papers are full of ---- Good luck


----------



## Emma225 (Jul 20, 2019)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6615261.stm  mentions diabetes can cut fertitly Hobie.


----------

